# Best way to raise handlebars?



## pmg5727 (May 10, 2009)

Currently I feel a bit outstretched on my bike. I'm 5'7 and ride a medium frame all-mountain bike. The current handlebars are low rise and I have a 45mm stem (0 degrees). Is it better to get high rise handle bars or just add spacers below the stem? I'm using the bike for DH.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Between the two choices it's not a matter of better but rather which you like better. Spacers would sure be cheaper if you can fit em. Maybe rotate the bars to get em closer?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yah, if you have spacers above your stem now, just move the stem higher/spacers below.

You could get a higher rise bar, or angle them back towards you slightly, or get a stem with an angle rise.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

5'7"... you can fit small frame bike


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you have a picture of your bike from a side angle?


----------



## pmg5727 (May 10, 2009)

*here's a photo of my current setup*

The stem actually has a 10 degree rise. I forgot to mention that I am using this bike primarily for DH rides.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

From the pic it looks like a good set up. But if you no likey you may be able to add a small spacer on top of the spacers you have already but my ex-ray vision isn't working to see inside the stem lol, and best i can tell with my monitor there's no spacers on top of the stem? to move below. 
You could cut your bars shorter to get your arms straighter to shorten your reach, but if dhing is your thing than wider is better and the only option would be bars with more rise. From the pics it looks like if you rotated the bars back you'd get them a bit closer shortening the reach. You might be able to find a short stem like that 1 with more rise but the difference would be minimal with a stem so short.
Don't know if it's a different rim or optical illussion but the pic makes it look like your rear tire is a lot taller(higher profile) than the front. Having it the other way around with a taller front and shorter rear tire would change the angle more toward where you want it also.


----------



## pmg5727 (May 10, 2009)

the tires are the same size. it is just hanging off my bike rack so it looks like there is a difference.


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

It doesn't look like there are spacers above the stem so moving the stem up on the steerer tube is not an option. You would have to get handlebars with a higher rise or a different stem. From the way the bike is set up, it looks as though it might be too big for you.


----------



## pmg5727 (May 10, 2009)

*I tried the small frame....*

i tried the small frame but it seemed too cramped at the time. maybe that it is supposed to feel for DH. anyways, is there anything else i can do other than high rise bars to change the set up?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

too big? it looks like it's too small. look how many spacers he has under the stem. 

what size is the frame?


----------



## pmg5727 (May 10, 2009)

*Bike specs*

2009 Giant REign X1

Size: Medium

Here is the geometry link: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/mountain/2415/32131/

Just a note. The spacers under the stem came stock with the bike. I did not add any.


----------

